# What loft management software do you use or recommend?



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Just a question to you all what software or program do you all prefer. I am having lots of trouble getting Hawkeye to respond to me and am looking for a new software to use anyone use something other than Hawkeye?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Andyfitz said:


> Just a question to you all what software or program do you all prefer. I am having lots of trouble getting Hawkeye to respond to me and am looking for a new software to use anyone use something other than Hawkeye?


I had the same thing happen to me. Hawkeye was slow to get back to me, but they eventually did. I love the software itself, but customer support could be better.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

PLO or pigeon Loft Organizer Try this link

www.plosoft.com


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.pigeondb.com/

This software is great because it is online. I changed to it after I lost my last computer.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been using http://www.pigeonplanner.com/ Its simple to use, does everything I need and its free.

Also if you like that here are some other free pigeon software applications I use:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/r.frayne/index.html

Free Velocity Calculator, Club Calculator, Composition of Grains, Basic Genetics


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> I have been using http://www.pigeonplanner.com/ Its simple to use, does everything I need and its free.
> 
> Also if you like that here are some other free pigeon software applications I use:
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!


----------



## condor (Dec 4, 2015)

believe me, you will not find better than this software

http://www.plosoft.com


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this a one shot pay and go or you pay every year....Looks great


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

I went from Hawkeye to pigeonDB.


----------



## condor (Dec 4, 2015)

A one-time fee for a permanent license to use the software and you can use as you want



http://www.plosoft.com


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Pigeon Planner is good one. Free and easy to use. It support major os as well

http://www.pigeonplanner.com/


----------



## condor (Dec 4, 2015)

Pigeon Planner is good for small boys who did not get pocket money from Dad .

WORLD the best pigeons and pedigrees from CANADA :

CLICK HERE


----------



## comlanka (3 mo ago)

pigeonrecord.com is a free online pigeon management software. You can add loft datils, Pigeon details and pigeon records with images.


----------

